
Things you can’t do you in Rust: destructure vectors - andrew-lucker
https://medium.com/@andrew_subarctic/things-you-cant-do-you-in-rust-destructure-vectors-9e2d2461725a
======
dbrgn
This is actually not true. You can't do it in stable rust, but on nightly
slice destructuring has been possible for a while now (just as the compile
error indicates).

See:

\- [https://doc.rust-lang.org/unstable-book/language-
features/sl...](https://doc.rust-lang.org/unstable-book/language-
features/slice-patterns.html)

\- [https://doc.rust-lang.org/unstable-book/language-
features/ad...](https://doc.rust-lang.org/unstable-book/language-
features/advanced-slice-patterns.html)

